# just picked up 04 A6 3.0 quattro



## Blk Rabbit (Jun 9, 2009)

im new to audi's, but i drove a VW before. seems like the car needs an alignment. do i have to take it to an audi dealer or can i just take it to a tire shop and get it done? thanks. pics will come soon. its kinda late right now.


----------

